# PHP5 XSL install [SOLVED]

## tessmonsta

I've already installed PHP5 on my gentoo system, but I would also like to add support for the XSL and XSLT modules how do I do this?

I tried adding "xsl" to my package.use, but it didn't seem to work.   :Confused: Last edited by tessmonsta on Fri Oct 14, 2005 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## speak_see_hear

1. How do you know it didn't work?

You did emerge php after you put "xsl" into your use variables right?  To make sure it worked make a php page that has this in it:

```

<?

phpinfo();

?>

```

and then call the page from a browser, it will tell you all about what php was configured with.

----------

## tessmonsta

 *speak_see_hear wrote:*   

> 1. How do you know it didn't work?
> 
> You did emerge php after you put "xsl" into your use variables right?  To make sure it worked make a php page that has this in it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tried that already, it clearly says --without-xsl. How do I change that?

----------

## llongi

```
USE="xsl" emerge =dev-lang/php-5*
```

This will enable XSL in your PHP, if you're using mod_php, you then also need to restart Apache for it to load the new mod_php that gets emerged by the line above.

Best regards, CHTEKK.

----------

## tessmonsta

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="xsl" emerge =dev-lang/php-5*
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, it works now!

----------

